# Labor Day Camping - Colorado



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Colorado Chip and I have booked sites 7 and 9 at West Chicago Creek for Labor Day Weekend. West Chicago is a small, dry, single loop, 14-site campground with just 8 reservable sites (the rest are walk-up only). It is located minutes from Idaho Springs (very close to Denver...gas prices!). The best part is, from the campground you are a 10-minute drive to the base of one of the 14'ers, Mount Evans.

If you have not made Labor Day camping reservations yet and want to stay close to Denver but yet drive to the top of Mount Evans, please join us. The following reservable sites are still available as of June 15.

Outer Loop:
Site 5 (40 ft back-in)
Site 4 (30 ft back-in)

Inner Loop:
Site 10 (45 ft pull-thru)
Site 8 (40 ft back-in)
Site 6 (35 foot back-in)

We have never camped at West Chicago Creek. We have camped at neighboring Echo Lake and it is our #3 all-time Colorado favorite. Of course, all the best sites (namely #14) at Echo Lake are booked. So, we'll give West Chicago Creek a try. You must book three nights ($13/night) since it is Labor Day Weekend.

Here are some pictures of our trip to Mt. Evans when we camped at Echo Lake. It is an amazing view looking DOWN at the surrounding rocky mountains from the sumit of Mt. Evans.

Randy


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We're looking forward to it. I have never camped there either, but I've driven by it before. If I remember correctly, it's got lots of trees, both pine and aspen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures! How far is the hike into that location? We love to take about 2-3hr hikes with the kids.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures! How far is the hike into that location? We love to take about 2-3hr hikes with the kids.


I didn't take this picture, Castle Rock OUtbackers did, but I have driven the Mount Evans road. The road goes up to over 14,000 feet. My guess is that these pictures were from near the road, and that virtually no hiking was required.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> Great pictures! How far is the hike into that location? We love to take about 2-3hr hikes with the kids.


I didn't take this picture, Castle Rock OUtbackers did, but I have driven the Mount Evans road. The road goes up to over 14,000 feet. My guess is that these pictures were from near the road, and that virtually no hiking was required.
[/quote]

Oh, I see. 
Thanks......


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures! How far is the hike into that location? We love to take about 2-3hr hikes with the kids.


I didn't take this picture, Castle Rock OUtbackers did, but I have driven the Mount Evans road. The road goes up to over 14,000 feet. My guess is that these pictures were from near the road, and that virtually no hiking was required.
[/quote]

Oh, I see. 
Thanks......








[/quote]
\

If you are even in this neck of the woods, definitely take a drive up Mount Evans. I think it's the highest paved road in the country if not the world.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, beautiful pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Bob


----------



## Kwongaroo (Jul 5, 2007)

We hope to make. Thanks for the post.


----------

